# '09 Giant Seek 1



## kabowabo (Oct 1, 2008)

Giant pretty much nailed what I wanted out of my next bike, except for the bell. Anybody got one? I'd like to see some real life pics and hear some owner feedback.










size..................S,M,L,XL
color.................White
frame................ALUXX-Grade Aluminum
fork...................Cro-moly/Alloy steerer tube, w/rack mounts
shifters..............Shimano Alfine Rapidfire Plus
front derailleur....NA
rear derailleur....	NA
brakes..............Shimano M486 Hydraulic Disc
brake levers......	Shimano M486
cassette...........Shimano 20T/Alfine 8-speed Internal
chain................KMC Z51, Rustproof
cranks..............Shimano Alfine, 45T
bb....................Shimano Cartridge
rims.................Alloy, Double Wall
hub(F)..............Alloy 36H Disc (R)Shimano Alfine 8-speed Internal Disc
spokes.............Stainless Steel
tires.................Maxxis Columbiere, 700x32
handlebar.........Allloy Low Rise
stem	...............25.4
seatpost...........30.9
saddle.............Giant Unity SuperSoft Venture
pedals.............Alloy Platform
Extras.............Bell


----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

*Maybe on the Internal Gear hub forum*

wrong title...should be more cautious. thought I was on the 29er forum.
Mistake aside, I'm glad to see a hybrid with hydraulic disc brakes. Most of them come only with V-brakes lately.

I bought a similar local-brand Alfine bike which came with 39T front and 18T rear. I changed for a 42T front which should give the almost the same gear as this one and was a really good range. By the same token I changed the cranks for a 175mm because it seems that the Alfine-branded cranks only come in 170mm.
The 36H rear hub is on the strong side (I'd love it to go off-road).

Last but not least, the drop-outs don't seem to offer any possibility of chain tension, is there an EBB ?


----------



## kabowabo (Oct 1, 2008)

> Last but not least, the drop-outs don't seem to offer any possibility of chain tension, is there an EBB ?


That seems to be the case. I really wanted to see one, but the local Giant dealer didn't have one in stock.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I think they're pretty slick. Need a new saddle and seatpost before I'd even ride it. I'm curious about the tires. I think the 32c version of those are only available to OEM.


----------

